# Weed and Agriculture



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This may not be as far off as you once thought.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ag_industry_unprepared_for_marijuana_legalization_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If this trend toward MJ legalization continues, I'm going to invest heavily in the snack food industry!

Ralph


----------



## BPatrick (Aug 30, 2013)

Won't grow tobacco and will not grow maryjane!


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I cant wait to grow my 1st irrigated circle of dope, get my 1st crop off I will retire , after I pay off all my debt. What gets me is those who hate people smoking but they dont bitch about those smoking dope in public. God have mercy on this country. You betcha can you see this country after it is legal nation wide ? Legal dope and a muslim president what a country.................


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> If this trend toward MJ legalization continues, I'm going to invest heavily in the snack food industry!
> 
> Ralph


There was an interview with Payton Manning last week, who owns quite a few Papa Johns stores in Denver. He said the pizza business is good in Colorado thanks to a new law.

As for me I'm much more interested in hemp growing. I could get a permit to grow it if I wanted to, but I know nothing about it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I havent paid much attention to what we have going on here with med mj. But did catch on the news the fee to apply to become an approved grower (which I believe very few maybe 4 possibly available) is $20k.

Hmmm... I wonder if someone high up already knoww the results of the apps before they are ever turned in? Looks like MN is trying to follow IL lead of corrupt political practices.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm with Teslan. Hemp is a great crop, well adapted to the midwest. Fiber, oils for industrial lubrication, biofuel production, etc. Very versatile crop.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I havent paid much attention to what we have going on here with med mj. But did catch on the news the fee to apply to become an approved grower (which I believe very few maybe 4 possibly available) is $20k.
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if someone high up already knoww the results of the apps before they are ever turned in? Looks like MN is trying to follow IL lead of corrupt political practices.


I heard 29 applied for them at 20K each.Application fee.Wonder where those $$ go??


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I heard 29 applied for them at 20K each.Application fee.Wonder where those $$ go??


In the pockets of a select few.


----------

